# which is which???



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

He anyone know how you can tell redbellies apart>>>????
thanks, please pm me a reply...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

You cannot, unless you actually witness them spawning...

Reds aren't sexually dimorphic, meaning that males and females look alike: only very large females (as in 9-10" and larger) can sometimes be id-ed due to their belly full of eggs...


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Well there is another way that is about 99% accurated. If you can breed them yourself, and purchase a USB microscope, they can be sexed. Toys R Us has a good one for $65. Here is a wonderful link that describes how it's done..

Micro-scopic sexing

I am currently employing these tecniques to provide sexed piranhas for the hobbiest... Since there are hobbiest all over the globe, I have remained quiet untill, I can get import export permits... Then you guys will all see sexed piranhas available... and they aint reds, or S. Maculatus...


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

u can only tell if u see them spawn and if u cut them open..and i dont think u want to do that


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

1waypiranha said:


> u can only tell if u see them spawn and if u cut them open..and i dont think u want to do that


 Watch for the future... Tecnology is advancing... Piranhas will soon be availiable on a sexed basis.... I can not help in reds... I don't breed them any more... But I have desired a new interest in possibly breeding the reds from the Rio Araguaia...


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

thanks, guess I'll have to either wait till they do the deed er buy a scope.....


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

obie u got a long time anywayz before they'll reach that stage.........look more into the process.......there's a new breeding article read up on it..........oh and practice on the new cichlids i gave you


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

tanks nigaphan, yeah those cichlids are at it again!!! She's all swollen just like last week!!!!

oh yeah the rock is great they are cleaning it again... for more fry


----------

